# Which to buy??



## wit (Feb 4, 2008)

Picked up a switchback xt
Guys looking for some insight from you archers.
I am no avid bow hunter by any means, but am getting into it more and more so i am in need of an upgrade.

I can get a decent deal on a mathews switchback that is used but in great shape with a new string.

Or a new bowtech from last years models on closeout with warranty.

Which would be the better way to go, just looking for some opinions, not trying to start a bashing thread. Looking at mMathews and Bowtech only so if i want to trade i can get decent money in a year or two.

Need a 30 inch draw with a higher brace to be a little forgiving. Hunting from treestands and not shooting farther than 35 yards. I have accesories, but looking at bare bows. I plan on shooting both of course, but your opinions and experiences would be a great help
Help me out if you could i appreciate it.
Wit


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

50/50. both make great bows. which-ever feels right to you.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id say switchback.

One of the most forgiving, easiest shooting and tuning bows out there. IMO the best "all around" bow you can buy.

Ive never liked bowtech, their draw cycle isnt the greatest IMO. Their also pretty demanding when it comes to shooting form, not as forgiving. If you consider yourself a "beginner" their probably not a great choice.

The logical thing is to try to shoot both (head to a shop and see if they have one in that you can shoot) than decide from there. We're all different and all like different things.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Of the 2 you posted I would go with the Switichback, Matthews are more forgiving than Bowtech IMO.

I would also recommend looking at Parker. Good solid smooth shooting bows that are not all that expensive.

huntin1


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a brand new 08 General-full warranty,upgraded limbs for 499 off ebay.It's an excellent bow and very forgiving.I've never shot the Switchback but all I hear is raves on them as well.Here's a link to some reviews on the General and others-
http://www.bowrun.com/?p=5#comments
Good luck!


----------



## wit (Feb 4, 2008)

Well guys. My boss has a switchback xt he is thinking about selling so i shot it today even though it was a little short for my draw length and at 30 yards had about a 2 inch group of 3 arrows right out of the case.

Very smooth and quiet, i liked it a lot. I pulled one shot for kicks and it was a very forgiving bow. It is 65 for a cam trade in so i might have to get it if he wants to sell it at a fair price. Has a trophy taker drop away rest, i would upgrade sights, mathews quiver. Nice little setup.

Set a couple stands up today for myself so i need to get it going soon, i am really excited about it.

I like the switchback xt for sure.
Thanks for the replies.
Wit


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Check ebay for cams. You can usually get em for $30-40 and scheels (mathews dealer) will change it out for free.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> One of the most forgiving, easiest shooting and tuning bows out there. IMO the best "all around" bow you can buy.
> 
> Ive never liked bowtech, their draw cycle isnt the greatest IMO. Their also pretty demanding when it comes to shooting form, not as forgiving. If you consider yourself a "beginner" their probably not a great choice.


Dead on.... I love my bowtech, but I'm getting a little tired of how unforgiving it is. The brace height isn't bad either, but they are not beginner bows. I'm looking to move onto a DXT personally...


----------

